# Legend of Zelda Poll:  A Link Between Worlds vs Skyward Sword



## Wan (Jul 18, 2014)

These two games are the most recent in the Zelda series, so it stands to reason that they would represent how the series has involved.  In reality, they both represent very different approaches to The Legend of Zelda.  Skyward Sword is an evolution of the 3D style started with Windwaker, while A Link Between Worlds is a deliberate throwback to the isometric style of early Zelda games.  For those who have played both, which is your personal favorite?  Which do you think has the better story, better overworld exploration, better dungeon design, or whatever matters most to you in a Zelda game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2014)

**Skyward Sword*

*Better than anything**

Well, it's the best at testing your your patience. And your ability to read information multiple times. And at padding pointless filler. And using motion controls that mostly work but not always. And being extremely linear. And having a completely deserted overworld leaving nothing to do with the new transportation gimmick. And so on and so forth, yadda, yadda, yadda. 

It's not very good. Added some more shitflinging because this game should be fucking slandered for what it is. Shrugging and saying "It's not so bad" is just enabling Nintendo to shit out more mediocre Zeldas when they should be pushing themselves to make the absolute best they possibly can. Majora's Mask was made in 1 year, for fuck's sake.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 18, 2014)

Kamigami 2 takes the cake easily.

Even though it does needlessly exploit the nostalgia for sales. Could have been just a new portable Zelda game, but nope.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 18, 2014)

Not having played Skyward Sword I could be wrong, but this seems like a weird comparison between apples and oranges given how very different these games are.

I really enjoyed ALBW and frankly hope Nintendo makes more retro games like this (side scroller metroid ).


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Skyward Sword*
> 
> *Better than anything**
> 
> ...



I've never actually played Skyward Sword (the only Zelda game I've ever played is Twilight Princess and one of the 2D ones, A Link to the Past I think was the name) but all my friends who played it when it came out told the controls were pretty fine, as far as I know none of them experienced any issues with it.

And from what I remember both of the Zelda games I played had a good deal of filler, and seeing as all Zelda games from the respective eras (2d and 3d) are basically the same with different dresses according to everyone I know that sounds like some type of weird tradition.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2014)

A Link berween Worlds is better than Skyward Sword.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 18, 2014)

Haven't played either one, though I do have Skyward Sword, only reason why I won't dive into it because it's like a million hours.

I think 2D Zelda is superior to 3D Zelda so far, as I thought TLOZ and ALTTP were both way better than OOT. 

Looking from the outside, A Link Between Worlds seems like a better game. But I'm not really sure since Skyward Sword does offer a different experience from Zelda games even beyond the motion controls, with its more linear and back tracking type of map.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 18, 2014)

I did not like Skyward Sword too much personally. Art was beautiful but it felt tedious and the exploration was a little closed. Just not as much fun as A Link Between Worlds. I _loved_ that game. It might have been marketed to play on nostalgia but it was just too much fun.


----------



## Juub (Jul 18, 2014)

Voted ALBW even though I played neither.

Got fed up with Zelda after TP. Heard a Link Between World has a different approach where you can beat dungeons out of order and rent items. It's also not the same ol' crap of  ''navigating dungeon, find map+compass, find dungeon item(s), beat boss with said item''.

That alone is enough for me to give it the win despite playing neither.


----------



## Wan (Jul 20, 2014)

Heh, not even a single vote for SS.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm more surprised people haven't played both but voted.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2014)

uuugh said:


> I'm more surprised people haven't played both but voted.



I didn't vote in the poll.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 20, 2014)

Wan said:


> Heh, not even a single vote for SS.


----------

